# James River Insurance expired March 1st



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Another driver told me to check my waybill and I looked at a previous ride from Sunday morning, March 6th. It's clearly expired.


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

If you click on that link - The Certificate of Liability Insurance it has an expiration date of 3/1/17 so I think we're good! (I had to take a photo of it in order to zoom in and see that date though)


----------

